# Shooting Gallery Prop



## HavenHaunt (Jan 31, 2015)

Here is the start of my big prop for this year. It is going to be a shooting gallery. I'll have about 15 props connected to these controllers. Most will be pneumatic, some electric and some just sound. Stay tuned for more updates.


----------



## HavenHaunt (Jan 31, 2015)

Here is the next video for the shooting gallery prop. The kids will get to use this PVC rifle to shoot the targets.

<font size="5">


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

That's pretty cool and simple, nice job! It would be better though with some type of controller in the gun to execute the "shots" so the trigger can't simply be held while the gun is moved around, that would make it more realistic and challenging.


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow. Cool idea; the kids will love it. Thanks for creating the how-to videos.


----------

